
Apple “next-day” delivery horror story - jcebuck
https://twitter.com/96SophieBuck/status/1041794907831189510
======
tango24
This seems more like a Sainsbury's/DPD failure.

~~~
vokep
Up until apple makes up a story about 'investigating' as if the package was
stolen

